# ASP issues with IIS 5.1 on XP



## dianehelen (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry if this has been previously addressed, I tried searching for info and got no results.

So, the issue is, I more or less know what Im doing, so when things that should be simple are not, I scratch my head.

I have a deskop PC running Windows Media Center (its sorta like pro), I does come with native IIS 5.1, and can serve pages fine. I set up a domain, and have it pointed to my IP via zone-edit, and regular HTML pages work just fine.

However I CANNOT get even the simplest of ASP scripts to run. I get a 500server error, and the message that page cannot be displayed. I have done rather exhaustive searches to find an answer, and the one common thread I do keep seeing is something about turning off simple file sharing(folder based), and changing to the NTFS way of doing it (file level based). I cant seem to FIND that on this OS, and not even sure IF thats my answer.

Any clues here?

TIA

Diane


----------



## dianehelen (Jan 10, 2009)

Boy thats kinda sad..

16 views but not even a single suggestion as to what to try huh???


And i thought you guys KNEW stuff huh? 

Oh well hurry up and wait I guess


----------

